# Review Contest for the Pipers



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Alright, in an effort to promote some more reviews in the basement here, I will be sponsoring a *Best Pipe Tobacco Review Contest*.

Rules are simple.....smoke some tobacco and write about it. For the entry to count, *please post a link to it in this thread*. It can be a tobacco that has not been reviewed or one previously reviewed. You can start a new thread but gold stars will be given to those reviewing tobaccos already reviewed that post in the existing thread rather than starting a new one unless needed because there are no reviews (that was a wordy sentence but I think you get the drift). Pictures are nice but will not be get any extra credit. Any reviews posted before this post will not count.....it needs to be a *new review*. *Cutoff date will be March 25th*.

Best review wins a nice selection of pipe tobaccos and maybe some other goodies!

Good Luck


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

jgros001 said:


> Alright, in an effort to promote some more reviews in the basement here, I will be sponsoring a *Best Pipe Tobacco Review Contest*.
> 
> Rules are simple.....smoke some tobacco and write about it. For the entry to count, *please post a link to it in this thread*. It can be a tobacco that has not been reviewed or one previously reviewed. You can start a new thread but gold stars will be given to those reviewing tobaccos already reviewed that post in the existing thread rather than starting a new one unless needed because there are no reviews (that was a wordy sentence but I think you get the drift). Pictures are nice but will not be get any extra credit. Any reviews posted before this post will not count.....it needs to be a *new review*. *Cutoff date will be March 25th*.
> 
> ...


This is a great idea. Thanks for getting this started.

Todd


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Looking forward to it. Too bad I got a test tomorrow, otherwise I'd do 2 or 3 tonight  So how's the judging going to be? Just curious.


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139005


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

ooohhh I'll get started right away, fun contest p


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Subotaj said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139005


new reviews since today only, sorry...smoke a bowl and write up something new p


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's one for you - C&D Bow-legged Bear.

Old thread, new post... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1416166#post1416166


----------



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

Here ya go:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1513383#post1513383


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Entries so far:

RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...66#post1416166
bilder http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...83#post1513383

the more competition, the better the prize :tu


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I should have a few more in my VaPer showdown before the cutoff.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I posted my review of the GLP Maltese Falcon in the  March ToM  thread. My post can be found here, post #14


----------



## foxtrot7 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1520505#post1520505


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok, I have tried my first review  (being the first I doubt I have any chance of winning, but hey, what the heck :tu)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1521664#post1521664


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

I haven't written one since Maltese Falcon, but if I could vote and if my vote actually matters, I vote for SR Mike, well, because he said a tobacco tastes like smoked sausage, which wins in my book.


----------



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is another one for ya:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1522036#post1522036


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's another review - of Samuel Gawith St. James Flake - post #22

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1523298&postcount=22


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

OK, another review - Two Friends Celtic Mist.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1523345#post1523345


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's my first: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1525795#post1525795

Surprised that this hadn't been written before: Butera Pelican


----------



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is another:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1525976#post1525976


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Entries so far:

RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...66#post1416166
bilder http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...83#post1513383
SR Mike http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1520397&postcount=14
foxtrot7 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1520505#post1520505
perogee http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1521664#post1521664
bilder http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1522036#post1522036
RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1523298&postcount=22
Rev Smoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1523345#post1523345
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1525795#post1525795
bilder http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1525976#post1525976

nice work so far ..... keep em coming!! I am going to let this run until the 31st (so an extra 6 days)


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I had to review this tobacco, it was only a matter of getting in the mood to write something :ss

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1526566#post1526566


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I wanna play too, I wanna play too!

Here, I brought my own ball ... Mac Baren Black Ambrosia

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144783


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> I wanna play too, I wanna play too!
> 
> Here, I brought my own ball ... Mac Baren Black Ambrosia
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144783


Not sure if it'll count, but I added my part onto RJ's.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144783


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I reviewed another, this time the Davidoff Flake Medallion, the thread on this tobacco is found here, my post is #15

Thanks for the contest, this is fun! Also thanks to those who have given me kind complements for my first review!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1528632#post1528632

Go to the last review. My latest is on the GL Pease Filmore blend.

Enjoy.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's another: Houseblend, but pretty good thus far: Burley Light

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1531145#post1531145


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Entries so far:

RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...66#post1416166
bilder http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...83#post1513383
SR Mike http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpos...7&postcount=14
foxtrot7 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...05#post1520505
perogee http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...64#post1521664
bilder http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...36#post1522036
RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpos...8&postcount=22
Rev Smoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...45#post1523345
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...95#post1525795
bilder http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...76#post1525976
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1526566#post1526566
RJpuffs http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144783
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144783
SR Mike http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1528089&postcount=15
Slow Triathlete http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1528632#post1528632
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1531145#post1531145

nice work so far ..... keep em coming!! March 31st deadline 12 noon est


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

Added another review onto an existing thread - C&D Night Train.

Here's the link: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1531959#post1531959


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I have another review:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1535803#post1535803


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Mcclelland Yenidje Highlander
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1537058#post1537058


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's one more for Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Flake

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1538103#post1538103

RJ


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

... and how about one more for Mac Baren Vintage Syrian

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1540397#post1540397

RJ


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

... and yet another for Mac Baren Virginia No. 1 (someone, stop him!)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1540460#post1540460

RJ


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's another review - this one for C&D #416 Plantation Evening

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1543613#post1543613


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

And, the winner is.......:chk


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Entries so far:

RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...66#post1416166
bilder http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...83#post1513383
SR Mike http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpos...7&postcount=14
foxtrot7 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...05#post1520505
perogee http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...64#post1521664
bilder http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...36#post1522036
RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpos...8&postcount=22
Rev Smoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...45#post1523345
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...95#post1525795
bilder http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...76#post1525976
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...66#post1526566
RJpuffs http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144783
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144783
SR Mike http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpos...9&postcount=15
Slow Triathlete http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...32#post1528632
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...45#post1531145
RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1531959#post1531959
SRMike http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1535803#post1535803
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1537058#post1537058
RJpuffs http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1538103#post1538103
RJpuffs http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1540397#post1540397
RJpuffs http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1540460#post1540460
RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1543613#post1543613

nice work so far ..... keep em coming!! March 31st deadline 12 noon est


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=135387&page=4

My new one for GL Pease Telegraph Hill


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is another one, a review of C&D Black Dawg.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1549670#post1549670


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

One last review for me:

Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake

Thanks!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

And yet another one for Erinmore Flake:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1550010#post1550010

RJ


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

And he strikes again ...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1550193#post1550193

Mac Baren Navy Flake

RJ


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Opened my last 2 tins (no more, no more!)

Maltese Falcon:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1553794#post1553794

Stanwell Melange (a scoop, an exclusive, brand new blend, read all about it!):
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1553838#post1553838

RJ


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Finally got one in for the March ToM

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1553866#post1553866


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

There has been a lot of great reviews since this thread was started. Kudos to jgros001 for coming up with the idea!!

Everyone has done a really great job!!!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Final listing of the entries:

RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...66#post1416166
bilder http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...83#post1513383
SR Mike http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpos...7&postcount=14
foxtrot7 http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...05#post1520505
perogee http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...64#post1521664
bilder http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...36#post1522036
RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpos...8&postcount=22
Rev Smoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...45#post1523345
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...95#post1525795
bilder http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...76#post1525976
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...66#post1526566
RJpuffs http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144783
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144783
SR Mike http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpos...9&postcount=15
Slow Triathlete http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...32#post1528632
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...45#post1531145
RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1531959#post1531959
SRMike http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1535803#post1535803
uncballzer http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1537058#post1537058
RJpuffs http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1538103#post1538103
RJpuffs http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1540397#post1540397
RJpuffs http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1540460#post1540460
RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1543613#post1543613
Slow Triathlete http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=135387&page=4
RevSmoke http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1549670#post1549670
SR Mike http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1549678#post1549678
RJpuffs http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1550010#post1550010
RJpuffs http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1550193#post1550193
RJpuffs http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1553794#post1553794
RJpuffs http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1553838#post1553838
perogee http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1553866#post1553866

Great work and I need to get to reading.....thanks for all the reviews and I will do my best to post a winner(s) by the end of the week.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

drumroll please......almost done.....looks like we will have 3 prizes to giveaway.......need to go through the reviews again because they are all really good


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

and the winners are 

#1 Rev Smoke for the review of C/D Night Train
#2 Slow Triathlete for the review of GLP Filmore
#3 SR Mike for the review of GLP Maltese Falcon

Really a tough decision since they were all great reviews.


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

WoooHoooo.... I won. 

I'd like to thank the academy... and my wife... and my mother... and my Uncle Louis...

Really, I won???


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow!!! I came in 1st place from to the guy in 2nd place, and I won against the guy in 4th place!!!! YAAAAYYY!!!!

I would like to thank, RevSmoke, John Smith, Bubba Gotti, Hillary Lewinski, and my great great great great dead relative that I am not named after or even have the slightest resemblance to, (I cannot remember his name). Also I would like to send my biggest appreciation, adoration, and special thanks to my pipe smoking hero, mentor and friend *Popeye the Sailorman*

Last but not least, I would like to especially thank jgros001 for the contest and the members here for enjoying and probably laughing at my sausage flavored tobacco review!!!


----------



## Tobit (Mar 28, 2008)

Way to go Smoke, Slow, and Mike! :tu

p


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Tobit said:


> Way to go *Smoke*, *Slow*, and *Mike*! :tu
> 
> p


Are you trying to tell me something...? :r


----------

